# McIntosh County Acorns



## Cutbait Robin (Oct 16, 2012)

They are falling like mad. Can't keep my driveway and parking apron blown off. Ought to be good for the Sapelo hunters.
Robin


----------



## flgahunter114 (Oct 18, 2012)

Seem to be a lot less on ground and in trees on our lease. Anyone seeingnany rut activity? Lots of scrapes and deer movement seems to be good. Rattled in a small buck and grunted in another muzzleloader weekend


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey, flgahunter... the white oaks are dropping like crazy in my yard. The bluejays are really going after the red oaks and busting the nuts in the trees, leaving a lot of partially eaten shells on my parking apron. Can't keep them blown off with the leaf blower. Crunch with just about every step. Can't say for sure what the woods are like as I haven't been in them, and I do water my lawn in summertime, but I have a HECK of a crop here at the house. We're just past peak rut activity for this area, but I don't know... ain't been in the woods. May go do a little slipping with the Ranch Rifle tomorrow on a small WMA here... I'll keep my eyes open and let you know what I see if I go.
Robin


----------



## flgahunter114 (Oct 25, 2012)

Last year they were chasing on the last weekend in october in our club in townsend. Got a report today that in glynn county near exit 29 guy had 3 bucks come in behind a doe. Hes tagged out now lol


----------



## Cutbait Robin (Oct 26, 2012)

Well, mebbe tagged out on his bucks, but he should still have a lot of does left. Personally, I like 'em young ~ they are better eating.


----------

